# Jason's 55 orchid heavy viv



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm starting this thread because there's a lot going on in here, and I'd like to keep it all together. First, let me apologize for my lack of writing and photography skills. And now the viv: it's a 55 gallon from petco's $1/ gallon sale. It is being lit by a 48" Finnex fugeray planted+, which I really regretted buying at first, but have grown to love. The 660nm leds add a distinct pink color to the light. When I was doing the background and hardscape and everything was just brown, this looked terrible. Now that the plants are in there, I think it really makes the green pop. I went pretty simple with the background: cork tiles, cork bark and tree fern mosaic, with clay filling the gaps. The hardscape, if you can even call it that, is just a few madrone branches. I was trying to keep it relatively open. The false bottom is egg crate/ landscape fabric. On top of that is a pseudo-abg mix with extra tree fern and fine orchid bark. I didn't manage to take any construction pics, but there are no surprises here. Next came the fun part (for me, anyway), the planting. I had a few large plants that I need to remove from my orchid case, which can be seen here Jason's orchid case build - Dendroboard , so those went in first. The rest is almost all orchids, which I did my best to plant in a way that would show them off well, but I'm certainly no artist. So, let's get to the non-orchid plant list ....

Bertolonia sp. 'Itamarju'
Peperomia resedaeflora 'Ecuagenera'
Anthurium gracile
Peperomia prostrata
Peperomia sp. 'Red Stem'
Various mosses I collected at work


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Oops, I forgot a couple in that last post:
Marcgravia rectiflora
Microgramma heterophylla Small Form

And here's the orchid list:

Masdevallia nicuraguae
Masdevallia Confetti
Promenaea stapelioides
Dinema polybulbon
Scaphyglottis sp.
Homalopetalum pumilio
Stelis sp. [TRYS?] (this is what's printed on the tag)
Scaphosepalum digitale
Scaphosepalum ovulare
Scaphosepalum verrucosum
Barbosella dusenii
Dresslerella caesariata
Dresslerella pilosissima
Neolauchea pulchella
Pleurothallis lepotifolia
Pleurothallis amparoana
Pleurothallis pruinosa
Pleurothallis pachyglossa
Pleurothallis quaternaria
Pleurothallis sp.
Pleurothallis sp. (yes, 2 NOID's)
Pleurothallis grobyi
Epidendrum longirepens
Restrepia antennifera


I don't think I forgot anything. Stay tuned for some exciting phone shots!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am very much looking forward to the posts and pictures! Subscribed!

Is it possible one of your 2 pleurothallids NOIDs is a sp. resupinata? I love that plant!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

OK, I warned you ...

FTS









and some orchid flowers, in order of appearance:

Masdevallia nicuraguae, smells kinda like cinnamon









Restrepia antenniferum









Pleurothallis pachyglossa









Pleurothallis quaternaria 









Pleurothallis sp. if anyone has any suggestions as to ID, I'd be glad for them


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Fauna! 1.2.1, but I'm pretty confidant 2.2, plus I just found a single half developed egg last night.



















Through the glass- sorry









Posted this one in another thread the other day


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Hobbes1911 said:


> I am very much looking forward to the posts and pictures! Subscribed!
> 
> Is it possible one of your 2 pleurothallids NOIDs is a sp. resupinata? I love that plant!


Thank you!


No, neither is resupinata. One is is in bloom, the other is an Acronia. However if you have resupinata, I'm sure I can come up with a good trade.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice viv, Jason! The frogs aren't bad either -- people don't post much about quinquevittatus much, and it's nice to see them. They seem pretty happy and out and about; aren't they shy?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Short of terribilis, they are as bold as anything else I've kept. They are out all the time and don't even hide when my kids are rough housing in front of the viv.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice tank! Imagine once the background is all green with moss and orchids. I also very much like the frogs, although I really have no experience with them whatsoever. 

I don't have a resupinata, although I have a source. I can trade for some micro sinningias if you want.

You "should" think about maybe possibly adding some bulbophyllums .


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I do like Bulbos, but I was trying to stick to neotropical plants on this one. I haven't ever seen any new world Bulbos for sale, though I know there's about 40 species. If you have a source on those I'd try some out.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Seeing builds like this really make me want to dip my toes into miniature orchids for my new build. And those quinqs are just stunning


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I do like Bulbos, but I was trying to stick to neotropical plants on this one. I haven't ever seen any new world Bulbos for sale, though I know there's about 40 species. If you have a source on those I'd try some out.


I think a biotope tank is a great idea and yours certainly fits the bill! I'll keep my ear to the ground, but since you have the more direct access to the orchids, you might have better chances.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I do like Bulbos, but I was trying to stick to neotropical plants on this one. I haven't ever seen any new world Bulbos for sale, though I know there's about 40 species. If you have a source on those I'd try some out.


Try Ecuagenera or Orquideas del Valle. They aren't always listed, but I've purchased a couple Neotropical Bulbos. from them in the past.


----------



## Psychosis (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow, what a stunning build. I'm constantly reminded that I have a lot to learn reading through these viv threads, in a very good way.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Psychosis said:


> Wow, what a stunning build. I'm constantly reminded that I have a lot to learn reading through these viv threads, in a very good way.


Thank you. It should fill in nicely. There is definitely a lot of inspiration on these boards.


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

So, how the hell did I not see this build? What a beautiful setup Jason. great work!

Respectfully,

-Drew


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

It looks awesome! Love the orchids!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone. I'm glad y'all like it. It really means a lot to me coming from this crowd.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Feel welcome to post more pics of the frogs/plants/viv whenever


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Tomorrow's my day off, so I'll definitely get some more pics. Hopefully, soon I'll get a friend over here with a decent camera to photo some of the tiny stuff.


----------



## isias (May 12, 2015)

Amazing, love your setup


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Some randoms:


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Lovely plants! What is the orchid with the pseudobulbs that seems to be rambling on a bit (pic 4)? Encyclia? Moar pics!!!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Jason it really is a stunning build,all credit on the highest level,I could give. Furthermore it's lovely to see those vittatus,the vibrancy of those legs...wow!!

Many thanks for taking time to share this,it makes one want to try harder,very inspiring!!

take care

Stu


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Lovely plants! What is the orchid with the pseudobulbs that seems to be rambling on a bit (pic 4)? Encyclia? Moar pics!!!


That one is Neolauchea pulchella. It's the one orchid I worry about getting out of hand in there.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey, thanks Stu. The quinqs really are great frogs, bold and seem to be easy to breed. I don't know why they aren't more popular.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful tank and stunning frogs! I really love quinnquevittatus! I also do not understand why they are not more popular.
Definitely in my wishlist - but it is impossible to find them here!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Hey, thanks Stu. The quinqs really are great frogs, bold and seem to be easy to breed. I don't know why they aren't more popular.


Jason I'm really struggling to remember if they are actually here,I'm sure they are(I'm sure I've seen some but can't place where),but like you guys and in EU(from Rigle's reply),very thin on the ground. There are simply to many wonderful frogs to choose from!! It's such a shame really that some frogs somehow fall out of favour.

All credit for keeping them going


good luck
Stu


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

New blooms ....










Not a whole lot to update here. I bought a few more orchids to add to the viv, but the Kefersteinia costaricensis is just a little too big for the spot I had in mind for it. I added a Pleurothallis tripterantha, which is already showing growth, and Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes, which I'm assuming will do well but doesn't look like much yet. One of the NOID Stelis (there are 6 seperate divisions in there) is starting to push some spikes, and I think the Barbosella is thinking about it, too (my big plant the divisions came from is in bud).

Stu, I'm certain quinqs are over there, as far as I know everything over here came from EU.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh, and I lost the egg that was in there. Too bad, but hopefully there will be more.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

A few new flowers ....

Stelis sp. Naturally, all the flowers are facing the rear.









Pleurothallis tripterantha









Trichosalpinx chamaelepanthes


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

A bittersweet update. I found one of the quinqs dead in a water-filled film canister. I'm pretty sure it's one of the females, and I'm betting that it was result of some wrestling. There had been a lot of courting going on.

The good news is I found several eggs. I was planning to wait for them to be deposited, but now I'm considering pulling them and removing the water-filled fc's, to avoid future problems.


----------



## Chrisc147 (Jun 11, 2015)

I am in love with this vivarium! Great job.


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Amazing tank! and also love the frogs!
Good job Jason


----------



## homerclease (Jun 21, 2015)

I really like this tank. I have been afraid to do orchids in my tanks but this tank is pushing me that way!!!! Love it


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! There are a couple of other orchid builds on here that put this thing to shame.

http:// http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/227361-orchid-viv-build.html?highlight=Orchid

http:// http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/195930-mini-orch-terrarium-updates.html?highlight=Orchid


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Tank looks good. Love those quinc's. Hard to lose a female, I know they can be a little harder to come by with skewed sex ratio's.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Thanks guys! There are a couple of other orchid builds on here that put this thing to shame.
> 
> http:// http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/227361-orchid-viv-build.html?highlight=Orchid
> 
> http:// http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/195930-mini-orch-terrarium-updates.html?highlight=Orchid


Great tanks, of course, very very nice, but you have these wonderful quinquevittatus in your. Added value.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

So, it's been a while. I had a lot of die back since I last posted pics, but almost everything is pushing new growth. I lost the Lepanthes hirtzii, but added a new one. I also added Masdevallia tubulosa and Pleurothallis megalops. The little NOID Stelis species is pretty much aslways blooming. I started with 6 divisions, but am down to 5, though those are doing very well. The mad. nicuragrae blooms constantly, too, as do the Bertolonia. Here are a few quick phone pics. As you can see, the mosses are all spreading.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking good, Jason. I like the concept and the size is nice too. It sounds like you have some happy plants. What kind of lighting are you using? I didn't notice any vents - do you have air circulation set up? What are the temperatures like over 24hrs?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

The lighting is a finnex fugeray planted +. I think it's doing a marvelous job. I had a 2" screen vent going down the center of the top, but the cat kept mangling it, so I ditched it. That is the reason I had so much die back. Now the plants have acclimated to the more stagnant conditions and all are showing good growth. I couldn't tell you what the temps are in there, I've never measured. What I can tell you is it's just slightly warmer than ambient room temperature, which for me is quite cool, being right on the north coast.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Also, there are at least two tads in film canisters right now, one of which has back legs and both starting to show stripes.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

First tad is out of the water. I don't know where it is, but it's not in the film can.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Just found 2 more tads.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Are they egg feeders?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

No, not egg feeders. They just lay small clutches of 2-3 eggs. I feed the tads in the cans, but have been leaving them in the viv.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you. I thought the tads could develop in parents vivs without intervention of the breeder.
I like so much these frogs! Never seen them in the flesh.


----------



## Wy Renegade (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice! Now that you have had it running for a few months, which of the orchids are doing the best? I've tried orchids before, but seem to have issues with the environment being too wet, curious as to which ones you are having the best luck with.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Doing the absolute best is Masdevallia nicaraguae. That thing has nearly doubled in size and is pretty much constantly in bloom. The flowers are gleaming white with a slight pink blush, so I just can't get a good pic, but they smell strongly of cinnamon.

Doing the worst are Dinema polybulbon and the NOID Scaphyglottis, but both are starting to perk up. Everything else is doing better that I had expected with no ventilation. I'll be making some new screen vents this weekend, though, and that should help.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Bertolonia is doing very well for you!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Ya that's my original plant that I split. I had it in my little orchid case for a long time where it smothered many a smaller plant. I moved it to this tank in March and I'm still getting volunteers popping up in the little one.


----------



## Lake (Jan 31, 2015)

i really like the look of this tank the moos is gorgeous too


----------

